# Fatigue Safety Concern



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

for everyone that were concerned about safety
few superior ones got it their way


----------



## corsair (Oct 16, 2017)

That would be fine if we had decent rates like $1.40/km. We really don't want to have to work like slaves believe it or not UBER ! But you're going to keep the rates the same or lower aren't you !

These morons don't understand that some drivers are having to work long hours because they have to support their families !


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

Driving more than 12 hours is unsafe and risks accidents due to fatigue. That’s a government rule and Uber is protecting their reputation by preventing drivers breaking that rule. 

Those ‘morons’ are preventing morons from endangering others.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Where to Mister? said:


> Driving more than 12 hours is unsafe and risks accidents due to fatigue. That's a government rule and Uber is protecting their reputation by preventing drivers breaking that rule.
> 
> Those 'morons' are preventing morons from endangering others.


In fact "Those morons"don't care about preventing or protecting anyone or anything,simply,uber is forced to it as they will with many more changes coming


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

bottom line
it sucks for full timers


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Where to Mister? said:


> Driving more than 12 hours is unsafe and risks accidents due to fatigue. That's a government rule and Uber is protecting their reputation by preventing drivers breaking that rule.


If Uber was genuinely interested in such rules and their reputation they'd have implemented such a thing a long time ago. These rules predate Uber by many years.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't know how any one can drive for 12 hours.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

AvengingxxAngel said:


> I don't know how any one can drive for 12 hours.


lets add at ridiculously low rates as well


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

This "SAFETY" stuff is just a token effort by Uber to appease various state governments into believing "UBER CARES"

Take this scenario:

I work as a nurse FRI, SAT, SUN from midday to 4pm - TOTAL =8 hrs
After work I logon to UBER at 6pm and work 12 hours to 6 am - TOTAL = 12 HRS
Do the maths....

Question.... Would you want to be my passenger or patient ?


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> This "SAFETY" stuff is just a token effort by Uber to appease various state governments into believing "UBER CARES"
> 
> Take this scenario:
> 
> ...


yes please


----------



## weekendnightdriver (Sep 5, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> This "SAFETY" stuff is just a token effort by Uber to appease various state governments into believing "UBER CARES"
> 
> Take this scenario:
> 
> ...


Why would the nurse do uber? Do you know any nurse ant?


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

weekendnightdriver said:


> Why would the nurse do uber? Do you know any nurse ant?


money?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> Take this scenario:


oops , should have been "Take this *HYPOTHETICAL* scenario"

When I thought about it I really should have used a proctologist, not nurse, in my example as people who go down that career path specialise in dificult ars*holes - which is a great trait to have when dealing with some UBER PAX


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

uber_driver said:


> for everyone that were concerned about safety
> few superior ones got it their way


Iv'e already pointed this one ages ago,it's not new,just people ignorant when the crunch arrives,about time all hour risky drivers offending got done.


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Iv'e already pointed this one ages ago,it's not new,just people ignorant when the crunch arrives,about time all hour risky drivers offending got done.


i dont know
i enjoyed doing 20 hours a day


----------



## QLDUberDriver (Jan 23, 2016)

Its a great way for Uber to keep drivers on the system. Not all hours are driving. If you are online at home, how can that even be behind the wheel.

Now a driver who needs to earn money will have to work extra days and stay longer with Uber. No rate rises will ever happen and no amount of small carrots dangled with the new look Uber will fix it.


----------



## corsair (Oct 16, 2017)

Idiotic. What counts is the amount of sleep the driver has, not the number of hours offline. Just shows what morons Uber are.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

If someone is feeling tired or can't focus, just go home.


----------



## QLDUberDriver (Jan 23, 2016)

corsair said:


> Idiotic. What counts is the amount of sleep the driver has, not the number of hours offline. Just shows what morons Uber are.


Oh they are not morons, they get to appeal to the public with "driver fatigue" concerns, while at the same time reducing the hours to keep drivers from leaving sooner. Driver again is the loser.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Where to Mister? said:


> Driving more than 12 hours is unsafe and risks accidents due to fatigue. That's a government rule and Uber is protecting their reputation ............


"Über is protecting their reputation...."
LOL....so why aren't they also 'protecting their reputation' in the states in which this rule doesn't apply?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

AvengingxxAngel said:


> If someone is feeling tired or can't focus, just go home.


Wishing you'd told me that at the pub last night!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Wishing you'd told me that at the pub last night!


I was under the impression that the pub *was *home*. *


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Hugh G said:


> This "SAFETY" stuff is just a token effort by Uber to appease various state governments into believing "UBER CARES"
> I'm sure your sensible enough to do the right way
> Take this scenario:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

L5S said:


> No different to many bus driver do full time bus shift 8hrs in daytime with bus can only do max 6 days/week & shift not too long then drive uber all night no sleep repeat repeat


A local private bus company up this way prevents its drivers from driving taxis or rideshare, which strikes me as sensible. It does so on the basis that to permit it would undermine their anti-fatigue responsibilities.


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

This regulation is fine if we were paid anywhere near a decent income. But we aren't so it's not right.

Stop inviting more regulation guys, stop telling passengers everything about how we work. This is how they know that many of us are driving long hours. Ffs keep your mouths shut about income and hours.


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

mach7 said:


> This regulation is fine if we were paid anywhere near a decent income. But we aren't so it's not right.
> 
> Stop inviting more regulation guys, stop telling passengers everything about how we work. This is how they know that many of us are driving long hours. Ffs keep your mouths shut about income and hours.


this is very true
lot of drivers tell the pax they been working 15 hours a day
and they might not say shit infront of you but they will complain to uber


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

uber_driver said:


> this is very true
> lot of drivers tell the pax they been working 15 hours a day
> and they might not say shit infront of you but they will complain to uber


Last night I had a pax complaining that their last uber driver fall asleep while driving To Penrith in the M2 motor way almost had an accident . Lucky the pax woke the driver up .


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

uber_driver said:


> this is very true
> lot of drivers tell the pax they been working 15 hours a day
> and they might not say shit infront of you but they will complain to uber


Why do you think they always ask us 'what time do you finish?' It's nothing to do with their concern for safety. They just don't want to imagine an uber driver earning more money than they are in their office 'sit and get paid to gossip on facebook all day' job.

uber_driver I'm glad someone out there understands the need to keep mouth shut about long hours etc. They wont complain to uber they will complain to the government or the media. Then weeks later you see.. A current affair 'Uber drivers working 23 hours a day' story. Regulation soon follows.


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

Icecool said:


> Last night I had a pax complaining that their last uber driver fall asleep while driving To Penrith in the M2 motor way almost had an accident . Lucky the pax woke the driver up .


that was me


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

mach7 said:


> Why do you think they always ask us 'what time do you finish?' It's nothing to do with their concern for safety. They just don't want to imagine an uber driver earning more money than they are in their office 'sit and get paid to gossip on facebook all day' job.
> 
> uber_driver I'm glad someone out there understands the need to keep mouth shut about long hours etc. They wont complain to uber they will complain to the government or the media. Then weeks later you see.. A current affair 'Uber drivers working 23 hours a day' story. Regulation soon follows.


regulation is already there now
12 hours limit


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes.. but now uber enforce it.

Thanks drivers who cant shut the f$£k up.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

uber_driver said:


> that was me


Ha ha oh uber didn't deactivated you !



mach7 said:


> Yes.. but now uber enforce it.
> 
> Thanks drivers who cant shut the f$£k up.


I don't think it got to go with driver talking about the long hours . The government or Uber will put it as regulation anyways . It was just a matter of time .


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

Icecool said:


> Ha ha oh uber didn't deactivated you !
> 
> I don't think it got to go with driver talking about the long hours . The government or Uber will put it as regulation anyways . It was just a matter of time .


Not so. The industry has been around for a long time. Only now we more see regulation. Why?


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

Icecool said:


> Ha ha oh uber didn't deactivated you !


sorry that you are disappointed


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

mach7 said:


> Not so. The industry has been around for a long time. Only now we more see regulation. Why?


Time is changing . Nothing stay the same



uber_driver said:


> sorry that you are disappointed


Lol they should . It might save your life


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

Icecool said:


> Time is changing . Nothing stay the same
> 
> Lol they should . It might save your life


i like living on the edge


----------

